# Infos zu Beinhart-Feierabend- und Samstags-Biketreffs 2007



## Werner (7. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

am Donnerstag, dem 12.04.2007 geht es wieder mit den regelmäßig stattfindenden Bike-Treffs des MTB-Clubs Beinhart unter der Woche los. Gegenüber den Vorjahren gibt es eine wichtige Änderung: Der Mittwochstreff wurde auf Dienstag vorgezogen um die Fahrtage möglichst gleichmäßig über die Woche mit jeweils einem Ruhetag zu verteilen. Wir hoffen, dass trotz dieser Änderung alle mindestens einen Tag für sich finden können. 

*Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Schloss Waldthausen (Mz.) mit Jürgen und Werner. Nach einer Wartezeit von 5 Minuten geht es los.

Samstags (nur nach Ankündigung im IBC-Forum) um 14.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Kleinaustraße, Wiesbaden-Schierstein. 

Die Geschwindigkeit der Gruppe richtet sich nach dem individuellen Leistungsvermögen der TeilnehmerInnen, ebenso der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke.

Genaue Anfahrt-Beschreibungen und die Telefonnummern der Ansprechpartner bei Rückfragen findet ihr auf der Beinhart-Homepage unter 
www.mtb-club-beinhart.de.

*Wie lange wird in welcher Gegend gefahren?*
Di.- und Do.-Treffs: Max. 2 Stunden (20 - 30km,  - 400 Hm) im Bereich der Mainzer Stadtwälder und den Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim / Ingelheim / Uhlerborn.

Sa.-Treff: Ca. 3  4 Stunden (bis 40Km, bis 1000Hm) in Richtung Taunus

*Wie melde ich mich an?*
Es ist keine Anmeldung unter der Woche erforderlich. Wer da ist, ist dabei.

Für die Samstags-Treffs ist eine verbindliche Anmeldung im IBC-Forum 
http://mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2 unter der entsprechenden Tour-Ankündigung erforderlich!  

*Regeln?*
Damit wir mit allen anderen Waldbesuchern gut auskommen ist eine gewisse Rücksichtnahme erforderlich und auch ein freundlicher Gruß bei der gegenseitigen Begegnung hat noch nie geschadet. Der erste Guide fährt i.d.R. an der Spitze um das Tempo der Gruppe anzupassen, der zweite Guide, wenn vorhanden, am Ende damit sichergestellt ist, niemanden zu verlieren. Wer bei einer Beinhart-Ausfahrt vorausfährt ohne an Abzweigen auf die gesamte Gruppe zu warten wird nicht gesucht und darf davon ausgehen, die Tour alleine zu Ende zu bringen!
Schieben ist besser als Fliegen! Es ist keine Schande sein Bike ein Stück zu schieben, wenn es zu steil oder zu schwierig wird. Alle TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Können realistisch einzuschätzen. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn längerfristig absehbar ist, dass Biketreffs ausfallen,  erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Spontane, z.B. wetterbedingte Absagen sind über das Forum oft nicht möglich. Deshalb sind alle TeilnehmerInnen aufgefordert kurz vorher selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Natürlich alle Clubmitglieder. Alle, die das Alleinefahren satt haben oder einfach einmal bei den Beinharten hineinschnuppern wollen, sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Die Teilnahme von Nicht-Mitgliedern erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr!

*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: 
Einen Helm, denn es besteht für alle TeilnehmerInnen Helmpflicht!
Prinzipiell solltet ihr außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Akkulampen für den Rückweg nach Hause dabei haben, denn im Hochsommer machen wir noch einen Einkehrschwung in einen örtlichen Biergarten oder gehen ein Eis am Schiersteiner Hafen essen.

So, nun liegt es an euch, die guten Vorsätze für das Jahr 2007 in die Tat umzusetzen, oder einfach auf der Couch sitzen zu bleiben und auf den Winter zu warten  

...Werner


----------



## Ripman (7. April 2007)

Ei supär, freu mich schon drauf. Hab übrigens gerade eben einen Newsletter rumgeschickt, der u.a. auch auf die Biketreffs hinweist.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (7. April 2007)

Schon gesehen Jürgen,

freue mich auch, bis Donnerstag...
...Werner


----------



## Ruderbock (8. April 2007)

Ooohhh  Maannnn!! Extra ein Erholungstag unter der Woche, wird denn dann jetzt immer 100 gefahren??!??       
SPASS!!!
Wird garantiert so nett wie immer, bei uns hat ja schließlich immer auch der langsamste Spass, und wer schnell fährt fährt einsam...
Aber wird Zeit dass es wieder losgeht, ich freu mich auch!!
Bis dann
Jens


----------



## Werner (10. April 2007)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Aber wird Zeit dass es wieder losgeht, ich freu mich auch!!
> Bis dann
> Jens



NUR NOCH 2 TAGE, DANN GEHT ES WIEDER LOS..... 

...Werner


----------



## Ripman (11. April 2007)

noch 1 Tag


----------



## Werner (11. April 2007)

noch 19 Stunden....

...Werner


----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2007)

noch 13 Stunden und 20 Minuten


----------



## Ripman (12. April 2007)

10 Std. 25 min


----------



## Brice (12. April 2007)

Noch 8 Stunden bis Feierabend 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diesmal *nicht* dabei bin?

Gruß aus Düsseldorf
Brice


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

werde heute dabei sein,bin schon ganz Neugierig  

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (12. April 2007)

Brice schrieb:


> Noch 8 Stunden bis Feierabend
> 
> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diesmal *nicht* dabei bin?
> 
> ...



Ooooch Mensch, dass ist aber schade. Wo Du doch sonst so ein eifriger und engagierter Teilnehmer bist, sozusagen die Stütze der Biketreffs. Wie sollen wir das bloß kompensieren??? So gut wie Du, kennt sich doch sonst niemand im GoWa aus.

Jürgen

7std.20min, die Zeit läuft


----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2007)

noch 6 Stunden


----------



## Blapper_66 (12. April 2007)

Hy Leute,

sorry ,mir ist privat was dazwischen gekommen,hab mich so darauf gefreut     
..aber nächste woche werde ich garantiert bei euch vorbei schauen... 

dann viel spaß heute  

Gruß Blapper_66


----------



## Ripman (12. April 2007)

4 Stunden Zeit läuft


----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2007)

He Jürgen stell mal Deine Uhr!


----------



## Werner (12. April 2007)

Letzte Ansage:

noch *54* Minuten... 

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blapper_66 (17. April 2007)

Hallo Biker,

diesen Donnerstag bin ich dabei,da kann kommen was will,ich werde da sein!! 

...also,dann,bis Donnerstag!! 

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## Brice (17. April 2007)

*Ripman,*

fährst du dein Scott eigentlich immer noch im Winter-Setup?


----------



## Raschauer (17. April 2007)

Ich komm heute  

Gruß
Clemes


----------



## Werner (19. April 2007)

....noch 56 Minuten... 

...Werner


----------



## Raschauer (24. April 2007)

Noch 3Std.42min


----------



## Raschauer (24. April 2007)

Laut der Uhr an meinem Rechner ( Arbeit ) 3Std22min


----------



## Kuat Bike Yards (7. Mai 2007)

Werner schrieb:


> *Wann finden die Treffs wo statt?*
> ...
> *Wie lange wird in welcher Gegend gefahren?*
> ...
> ...



Hallo Leute,

jetzt macht sich einer schon die Mühe einen so informativen Beitrag
zu den Beinhart Treffs zu verfassen und man muß ihn aus dem tiefsten
Keller ziehen.
Gehört so ein Thread nicht nach ganz oben mit einem WICHTIG vorne dran?

Gruß
KBY


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Mai 2007)

Kuat Bike Yards schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Gehört so ein Thread nicht nach ganz oben mit einem WICHTIG vorne dran?
> 
> ...



Da hast Du natürlich recht. Wegen umzugsbedingter www-Abstinenz untergegangen.


----------



## fat-tire-flyer (30. Mai 2007)

G´un Tach,

ich bin am Wochenende wieder bei der buckeligen Verwandschaft in Walluf. und wollte einmal fragen, ob die Samstagstour in Schierstein stattfindet ? 

Darf/Kann ich als eingeborener Siegerländer bei den Beinharten noch einmal infiltieren?    

Greetz Joachim


----------



## Werner (30. Mai 2007)

Tja Joachim,

dürfen dürftest du gerne aber können kannst du nicht, da am Samstag kein Beinhart-Treff stattfindet. Ich habe leider keine Zeit und die meisten anderen Guides (lang)-weilen am Gardasee.

Sorry, vielleicht beim nächsten Besuch.

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pearl (1. Juni 2007)

Also hiermit nochmal ein ganz dickes Danke und Lob
an die Retter Werner, Jochen und Jürschen.... 
Ich hätte sonst wirklich auf dem Schlauch gestanden  

und ich gelobe...irgendwann werd ich mit meiner Schaltung ganz dick Freund sein....ich quäl sie einfach solange bis es klappt.....fang heut schon damit an.


Macht mit den Beinhartinnen *ggggggg* und Beinharten 
wirklich viel Spaß !  
Gruß
Renate


----------



## Werner (1. Juni 2007)

Hi Renate,

gerne geschehen !

Über die (möglicherweise eigennützigen) Hintergründe einer schnellen Re-Mobilisierung unserer MitfahrerInnen schweigen wir lieber....

....es könnte aber.... etwas mit.....DURST oder LUFTPUMPEN zu tun haben    

Spaß beiseite, es sind noch immer alle heimgekommen.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Werner (20. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

nun ist es wieder vorbei mit den Beinhart-Runden unter der Woche. Heute fahren wir das letzte mal und dann geht es mit den Samstags-Treffs und den Sonntags-Touren über den Winter weiter.

Es hat viel Spaß mit euch gemacht, wir haben eine Menge neuer, netter Leute kennen gelernt und Jürgen und ich freuen uns schon auf das Frühjahr, wenn es wieder heißt:

Die Beinhart-Feierabend-Runden gehen wieder los!

Eine entsprechende Ankündigung findet ihr dann wieder hier im Forum.

Kommt gut über Herbst und Winter, wir sehen uns....

...Werner


----------

